# Tongue bumps



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

So I've noticed that almost every time a smoke a cigar, the next day I have at least one swollen, painful white tastebud on the tip of my tongue. It's usually only one, and it's always the same tastebud.

Anyone else get this?


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Guitarist93 said:


> So I've noticed that almost every time a smoke a cigar, the next day I have at least one swollen, painful white tastebud on the tip of my tongue. It's usually only one, and it's always the same tastebud.
> 
> Anyone else get this?


Uh, no. Get that shit looked at. Are you a new smoker?


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

B-daddy said:


> Uh, no. Get that shit looked at. Are you a new smoker?


No I am not a new smoker.
I also get this bump from overly spicy foods and other acidic things. 
It usually goes away after a day.

I might just rip the little bastard off. He's the only one giving me problems.


----------



## BlowinSm0ke (Jun 16, 2012)

Try turning the cigar around...so the hot part faces outward. I find this works for me :smoke: (I'm sorry, I could not help myself...)... This does happen to me occasionally, but not that often anymore. Could be that I am just not noticing it anymore


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

BlowinSm0ke said:


> Try turning the cigar around...so the hot part faces outward. I find this works for me :smoke: (I'm sorry, I could not help myself...)...


:kicknuts:


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Kind of sounds like the tongue bite pipe smokers get sometimes, which some people are more susceptible to than others. It's attributable the alkalinity of the tobacco combined with hot vapor from the smoke being drawn across the same spot repeatedly. Try smoking a little off to the side instead of at the center of the lips, and aim the cigar slightly upward, toward the palate. Also important is to drink a slightly acidic beverage like iced tea or coffee with it, to buffer the alkaline effect.


----------



## clamhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

BlowinSm0ke said:


> Try turning the cigar around...so the hot part faces outward.


Love it!


----------



## SpartanFan (Sep 7, 2013)

I had this the other day, I don't get it every time, but I did then. I would say it's based on the intensity of the cigar and at first I was worried it was a sign of cancer vulnerability, admittedly. I hope it isn't.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a friend that gets polyps on his throat from smoking cigars.
He went to the doctor he decided to quit smoking.
The doctor must have scared the crap out of him.
He used to smoke 5 cigars a day.
He quit cold turkey that was about 3 years ago hasn't had any since.


----------



## wallydog (Sep 30, 2013)

I used to get a painful swollen taste bud from time to time but not from smoking cigars . I don't know what caused mine . I usually would rip em out with my fingernails . If I couldn't get a hold of it then I use a nail clipper or hemostat . I know they can be painful .


----------



## SpartanFan (Sep 7, 2013)

wallydog said:


> I used to get a painful swollen taste bud from time to time but not from smoking cigars . I don't know what caused mine . I usually would rip em out with my fingernails . If I couldn't get a hold of it then I use a nail clipper or hemostat . I know they can be painful .


This has to be the worst possible idea.. akin to popping pimples with knives.


----------



## wallydog (Sep 30, 2013)

SpartanFan said:


> This has to be the worst possible idea.. akin to popping pimples with knives.


Not really they heal almost immediately and grow back quickly . No more unhygienic than picking your teeth or putting a cigar in your mouth or even brushing your teeth .


----------



## BadBeerBreath (Oct 14, 2013)

I know what you mean. I don't get them from cigars but I get them from some foods, namely walnuts and eggplant.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have a friend that gets polyps on his throat from smoking cigars.
> He went to the doctor he decided to quit smoking.
> The doctor must have scared the crap out of him.
> He used to smoke 5 cigars a day.
> He quit cold turkey that was about 3 years ago hasn't had any since.


Props to him.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

You mean like this?


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> View attachment 48105


Wow that's foul. Thanks.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Cardinal said:


> Wow that's foul. Thanks.


And horribly disgusting...:yuck:


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Just trying to make Justin feel better. :mrgreen:


----------



## BlueSmoker (Feb 19, 2014)

Smoking also depletes certain nutrients that help protect our bodies...eating well and/or taking multivitamins help too.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Gdaddy said:


> Just trying to make Justin feel better. :mrgreen:


Hopefully that is not his tongue on the interwebs
:mrgreen::biglaugh:


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> Just trying to make Justin feel better. :mrgreen:


:twitch:


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Clip the little devil off with a fingernail clipper. That'll teach it.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Clip the little devil off with a fingernail clipper. That'll teach it.


Too funny :laugh:


----------



## MegaGlide (Jul 22, 2012)

SpartanFan said:


> This has to be the worst possible idea.. akin to popping pimples with knives.


Agreed. Needle-nose pliers or Vise-Grips® work best.



Gdaddy said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> View attachment 48105


Nononono. You're doing it wrong. _*Anise*_ is the flavor you're looking for. Check your spelling and try again.


----------



## P8ntbllr234 (Sep 23, 2012)

I get these all the time.... from smoking and highly acidic foods. They are called canker sores. I have the habit of biting them off or using clipper. You can pour hydrogen peroxide on them and they will go away within a day or two . Try not to mess with them although it is hard


----------



## BadBeerBreath (Oct 14, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> View attachment 48105


My tongue usually looks like that New Years day. Perfectly normal.


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

Sounds like inflamed tastebuds.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Why on earth is the OP looking for advice on a potential health issue in an online forum? Jesus Christ, dude. Go to a doctor or dentist and get it checked out. Don't play around with this shit.


----------



## hogsty (Nov 30, 2012)

gehrig97 said:


> Why on earth is the OP looking for advice on a potential health issue in an online forum? Jesus Christ, dude. Go to a doctor or dentist and get it checked out. Don't play around with this shit.


I don't know. I've seen better advice in this thread than I've gotten from my doctor.

All he ever says is "quit smoking"


----------



## MegaGlide (Jul 22, 2012)

hogsty said:


> I don't know. I've seen better advice in this thread than I've gotten from my doctor.
> 
> All he ever says is "quit smoking"


Sounds like its time to request your medical records and take them to a doctor who will address your concerns. Your current one seems to have a sanctimonious stick waaaaay up his butt.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

gehrig97 said:


> Why on earth is the OP looking for advice on a potential health issue in an online forum? Jesus Christ, dude. Go to a doctor or dentist and get it checked out. Don't play around with this shit.


Im really not concerned about it. I know it's not cancerous, it's just an inflamed tastebud.
I was only curious if anyone else got the same thing.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

hogsty said:


> I don't know. I've seen better advice in this thread than I've gotten from my doctor.
> 
> All he ever says is "quit smoking"


Heh. Me too.


----------



## CWO (Feb 3, 2014)

I've never had this problem from cigars but do get the same thing if I eat too much spicy, greasy food for several days in a row.


----------



## ryanmac45 (Jul 22, 2013)

Baking soda and water as a mouthwash sometimes helps with those sorts of things. If not, a good sharp cigar cutter might do the trick!


----------



## mb2652 (Feb 21, 2014)

gehrig97 said:


> Why on earth is the OP looking for advice on a potential health issue in an online forum? Jesus Christ, dude. Go to a doctor or dentist and get it checked out. Don't play around with this shit.


Hey, there could be some medical professionals on this forum....
Oh, and that green hairy tongue, lingua villosa, I have seen before in an 18 y/o female smoker.


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

MegaGlide said:


> Nononono. You're doing it wrong. _*Anise*_ is the flavor you're looking for. Check your spelling and try again.


ound:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

uke:uke:


mb2652 said:


> Hey, there could be some medical professionals on this forum....
> Oh, and that green hairy tongue, lingua villosa, I have seen before in an 18 y/o female smoker.


That's disgusting...:yuck:uke:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> uke:uke:
> 
> That's disgusting...:yuck:uke:


This whole thread is the worst.... it made me skip lunch today. I will not be checking back in. Thanks a lot guys...

(at least I wasn't about to light up a cigar, as I would have had to alter my plans, at least for the time being)

u


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> This whole thread is the worst....
> u


agreed ^


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> This whole thread is the worst.... it made me skip lunch today. I will not be checking back in. Thanks a lot guys...
> 
> (at least I wasn't about to light up a cigar, as I would have had to alter my plans, at least for the time being)
> 
> u


My thread sorta took a bad turn with the posting of the gangreene looking tongue


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Guitarist93 said:


> My thread sorta took a bad turn with the posting of the gangreene looking tongue


That's for sure. It was quite repulsive to say the least...


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Guitarist93 said:


> Im really not concerned about it. I know it's not cancerous, it's just an inflamed tastebud.
> I was only curious if anyone else got the same thing.


You know its not cancer? What makes you so sure? Many cancers are from chronic or acute irritations e.g. mesothelioma, lung cancer from smoking, uterine cancer from IUD's, basal cell carcinoma or melanoma from sun burns etc... I had a patient with tongue cancer the other day from a pipe he used to smoke but stopped DECADES ago. I say better safe than sorry. I'd have it looked at by an MD or dentist at your next checkup.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

TJB said:


> You know its not cancer? What makes you so sure? Many cancers are from chronic or acute irritations e.g. mesothelioma, lung cancer from smoking, uterine cancer from IUD's, basal cell carcinoma or melanoma from sun burns etc... I had a patient with tongue cancer the other day from a pipe he used to smoke but stopped DECADES ago. I say better safe than sorry. I'd have it looked at by an MD or dentist at your next checkup.


I know it's not cancer for the same reason I can't get it looked at.
It doesn't stick around long.
I smoke a cigar, or eat spicy food, or sour candy, and it pops up.
The next day, it's gone completely.

Thank you for your concern though.


----------



## mb2652 (Feb 21, 2014)

Wouldn't an IUD decrease your risk of cancer, endometrial, ovarian or otherwise.


----------



## mb2652 (Feb 21, 2014)

You are right, cancer isnt transient. In the broadest sense, it will present as painless and firm. 
In the mouth, its typically whats called leukoplakia, which patches in mucosa or gingiva.


----------



## max_cjs0101 (Nov 29, 2013)

I dont get this but normally i'll get a mild sore throat which develops to fever if i smoke one cigar a day.
Yes, even one a day! I'll need to take at least 1-2 days off after each stick even with lots of cold water when i smoke. wtf.
Im having an irritation in my throat coz i had a petit corona 2 days ago. Any tips, guys?


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

mb2652 said:


> Wouldn't an IUD decrease your risk of cancer, endometrial, ovarian or otherwise.


Well if you read the fine lines one of the side effects of using could be cancer. Its a possibility not a guarantee. The device constantly irritates the lining of the uterus/tube and some of them are medicated. So the effect can be dysplasia in some cases and others cancer. If you do your research you will see the IUD isn't really safe at all in a variety of ways. I do not wish to get into the politics of it though! I have had a patient get pregnant with it, and then it even perforated the uterus during the pregnancy risking her and the baby and the doc asked if she wanted another one after the surgery to get it out post delivery! I really think we are just desensitized to the mumbo jumbo we are constantly fed by people with money. Always do your own research.


----------



## mb2652 (Feb 21, 2014)

When a drug is undergoing trial they are required to list any adverse outcomes that a patient may have. Due to the preference of cervical, endometrial, and ovarian cancer, it is inevitable that cancer will be listed. Especially with the length of research since IUDs are used for extended periods of time (avg. 5 yrs). The medicated IUDs are the most commons ones which mostly include progesterone. Progesterone is what is present in the luteal phase of a woman's cycle. Basically, it is what keeps the endometrium thick and from sloughing of. So the endometrium does not undergo constant cellular change. Hormone replacement for women who have not had a hysterectomy( still have their uterus) are required to have progesterone to prevent cervical cancer. 
Also, the risk of pregnancy with proper use is less than one percent. For comparison, condoms are around 5-8 percent.
The only true risk of using an IUD is perforation during placement. 
Sorry I couldn't let the argument go. I just didn't want all you guys telling your wives and gf to have their IUD removed. 
Jd what do you do for a living?


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

P8ntbllr234 said:


> I get these all the time.... from smoking and highly acidic foods. They are called canker sores. I have the habit of biting them off or using clipper. You can pour hydrogen peroxide on them and they will go away within a day or two . Try not to mess with them although it is hard


You have the right of it, at least in my case as well. I've gotten them since I was a kid, usually from acidic foods. Oddly enough, I've never noticed any correlation to my smoking, but I don't get them nearly as often as I did when I was young. Actually I've only had two or three in the last year, and I know exactly what caused the last one.

Incidentally, don't ever eat an entire family sized bag of Sour Patch Kids in one sitting.


----------

